# Pamācības >  NASA pamācība

## Andrejs

ļoti labs!
http://workmanship-562.gsfc.nasa.gov/li ... meset.html

Edit:
Adrese mainījusies.
http://workmanship.nasa.gov/lib/insp.../frameset.html

----------


## WildGun

Un?

----------


## JDat

Heh. Izskatās interesanti. NASA prasības vadiem, ķīmijai, lodēšanai, SMD. Var pamācīties...

----------


## tvdx

vispār derētu arī pamācību nevis tikai inspekcijas prasības, bet nu liels thnx, jo tiešām ir labas lietas, nu nav tā ka pofig kā ievietots un salodēts  ::  (kā piemērs- 90% austiņu džeki- ieliek telefonu kabatā (bikšu) , austiņas iesprauž, ieliek ausīs un aidā 6km ar kājām... pēc pāris dienām kāds no kanāliem apklust... ( nu stress-relief  nav, un piie lodējuma pārlocās)

----------

